# patio glass door



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

i have a brand new very thick glass from a patio door as well as access to various sized glass. i wanna make a plywood tank the entire size of the door. which is a standard door size. now wut i wanna know is do you think that the wood and the glass can withhold the pressure from holding so much water? the measurements of the tank should be approx. 7 ft long 3 1/2 ft tall and 3 ft wide..? as well i have a 55 gallon tank i wanna use underneath for a possible sump system.. wut do u think will be the best pump for the setup and the filteration neccassary?


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

the gallons after i just figured it out would be approx. 550 us


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's best to ask Bobme aka. banana bob. He's the tank builder.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you better find out for certin that the glass is strong enough or you will have on hell of a mess to clean up.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

what matters most is how tall ur tank is and 3 1/2 feet is really tall so im guessing that glass better be very think, also you better find out the quality of that glass and how strong it is before trying anything


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

I guess someone hacked into my accout, or figured out my password.
I have since changed it.

Sorry for the 'commotion'.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

xenon..or any other mods....shouldnt he get a penalty for posting porn?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> xenon..or any other mods....shouldnt he get a penalty for posting porn?


 yea id think so


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry..my bad..i was confused i guess i just looked at the candaian pic..sorry man but i still don't beleive the patio glass door will work..


----------



## thor-thon (Sep 29, 2004)

Kamikaze said:


> yeah what the hell..how are will suppose to help u when you post porn instead of the patio door link.most likly that glass is not thick enough because its not meant to hold that kind of pressure..i hope your tank breaks if because your being an a-hole


 The guy who posted the link wasn't the guy who started the thread.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thor-thon said:


> Kamikaze said:
> 
> 
> > yeah what the hell..how are will suppose to help u when you post porn instead of the patio door link.most likly that glass is not thick enough because its not meant to hold that kind of pressure..i hope your tank breaks if because your being an a-hole
> ...












it was some noob


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

l2ob said:


> xenon..or any other mods....shouldnt he get a penalty for posting porn?


 Thanks fellas, the member has been PM'd.. pls continue with the topic.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

proud2bcanadian said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php
> 
> I guess someone hacked into my accout, or figured out my password.
> I have since changed it.
> ...


----------



## ieatdrt (Sep 13, 2004)

Back on topic....unless your pattio door's glass is at a MINIMUM of 3/4" thick, which i know it isn't....You can't build a tank that large with it.....36" tall I'd be scared of 5/8" and that door is probably 1/4" thick which will yield a tank of no taller than 15"....I don't want to discourage you because building your own tank is alot of fun and rewarding but I don't want you to have a house full of water....The depth of the tank is much more important than the length or width when selecting glass..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

is patio door glass solid multi-ply filled w/ argon gas for insulation? I dont' think it'd work if it wasn't solid.


----------

